# Husqvarna hover mower aka Flymo



## 2dumb4words (Feb 27, 2013)

Thinking about picking up a clean used one. Actually useful, or more a curiosity? New they go for $500 or so. The one in question is a 2-cycle. Seems near new. Sellers asking $120. Price seems cheap enough if it is worth having. 

Worth a 45 minute drive? Anyone ever use one?


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 27, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> Thinking about picking up a clean used one. Actually useful, or more a curiosity? New they go for $500 or so. The one in question is a 2-cycle. Seems near new. Sellers asking $120. Price seems cheap enough if it is worth having.
> 
> Worth a 45 minute drive? Anyone ever use one?



I had a few of the original Fymo's. They worked great once you got used to them. You have to mow up and down hill, if you try to mow on the side an incline it fill lead off the the lower side. They are great to trim with because you made make it go sideways. They realer work good for wet areas that normal mower wheels sink, the flymo will go right over that wet ground.
The original flymo had a normal steel blade, the one that is or was sold by Husqvarna is more like a floating sting trimmer.

Later
Dan


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 27, 2013)

They're alright. I found the electric my mother had to be slower to get an area done than a conventional 4 stroke B&S powered mower. Due in part to the smaller deck. 

But great in fiddly areas like under lots of trees due to the hover aspect.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Feb 27, 2013)

The one in question is a husky, and is "some kind a weird floating weed wacker". And looks near new (according to seller).


----------



## zogger (Feb 28, 2013)

man go get it, real off the wall cool mower.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Feb 28, 2013)

Bunch a dang enablers round here... 

I think I'm going to pick it up, I've spent more money on far more useless things.


----------

